# Dometic Fridge 12v not working



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I hesitate to ask questions about electrical matters because I know absolutely nothing about it - except that in this case the fridge has stopped working on 12 v when the engine is running and until a short while ago it did   

I am guessing that a fuse has blown but where do I start looking for the correct fuse?

The fridge is a Dometic and it works fine on gas and mains. 

The truck is a 2005 Fiat Ducatto 2.3

Any assistance will be much appreciated


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Does your truck have an electrobloc?
It's a blue box of tricks/charger/control unit.

On our truck, it's in the floor cavity, on this there is a fuse for the fridge.
Also near the leisure battery there is also an inline fuse for the fridge.

It's a starter for 10!

w


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi wilse

I do indeed have a blue box - its an Elektroblock EBL 99 G. I also have a comprehensive schematic of the unit in German :? 

However a search on google for instructions in english for my electrblock lead me to - guess where? - MHF  so I have now downloaded the manual in english and I will go away with it and see what I can find


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, I had a look at the electroblock, wiggled a few wires without disconnecting anything, decided I did not know what I was doing and so left it alone.

We decided at short notice to go away this weekend and the red light came on to say the fridge was working on 12v  

So, problem solved


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be a little concerned, about lose wiring but not paranoid, I'd get back in there when you return and make sure every connection is tight, then make sure the wiring isn't moving about to much and that nothing is making it move or is stretching it a little, one end of each connection is a live wire, and although it is only 12 Volts, if it touches an earth you could have a problem.


Kev.


----------

